# Linux/NOC Job lucks.



## syl (Jun 26, 2014)

Hello Mates,

I have some questions in my mind. I am having 7 years of experience in Linux Production support/NOC including Linux administration,Incident management (ITIv3 certified), various monitoring tools and experience on VMware platform (VCP5 DCV certified). Currently in India and working for a well reputed US company . Now planning to relocate and clearly i dont have any idea.. If anyone could help me with experience and ideas will be much appreciated.  

Syl


----------

